# A+



## shaggy735 (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey... I'm taking my A+ right now and was wondering if anyone has taken the latest CompTia Adaptive Test?

Just wanted some feedback on how it is.

Thanx


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I haven't heard to much on it. I got A+ certified back in June of 2000 so I did it before they switched. I did how ever take the adaptive tests for my Novell certification back in 1998, which was kinda pain and blessing. If you really knew the stuff you go through quickly, if you don't its a pain. Just make sure you know the stuff. I took BrainBenches ( http://www.brainbench.com ) tests to practice on (they where free then) and eCertifications (http://www.ecertification.com ) practice tests before taking the real thing. 

Good luck.


----------

